# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  VDSL στη Νεα.Φιλαδελφεια

## jokr

Καλησπερα σας.

Υπαρχει καποιος απο Νεα.Φιλαδελφεια που να εχει vdsl?

Επισης μου ειπαν απο την εταιρεια πως αν βρισκεσαι +500 μετρα απο το Α/Κ, σου βαζουν οπτικη στο καφαο.

Εντυπωσεις?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## jokr

Κανένας βρε παιδιά?

----------


## spulse

> Καλησπερα σας.
> 
> Επισης μου ειπαν απο την εταιρεια πως αν βρισκεσαι +500 μετρα απο το Α/Κ, σου βαζουν οπτικη στο καφαο.
> 
> Ευχαριστω


Και δεν είναι απλή οπτική. Είναι από dilithium crystals, κατευθίαν από το star trek. Να δούμε πότε θα σοβαρευθούν. Στο καφάο ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να βάλει κανείς τίποτα. Αν έχεις όρεξη για γέλιο, ζήτα τους το γραπτώς.

----------


## jokr

Κατι τετοιο πιστευα κι'γω  για την οπτικη.
Ομως υπαρχει καποιος που να εχει vdsl στη περιοχη?

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Αν είσαι λιγότερο από 1χλμ. μπορείς να βάλεις...

----------


## johninio

Εχουμε κανενα νεο για νεα φιλαδελφεια για το ποτε θα ξεκινησουν εργασιες για vdsl;

----------


## Kootoomootoo

όχι, ούτε έχω δει να γίνονται έργα πουθενά

----------


## isspro

εν τελη κανενας που να εχει vdsl? η ακομα τζιφος...?

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Τίποτα, ακόμα....

----------


## foxmulder13

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα. Έχω γραμμή με από Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια, παρότι μένω πολύ ψηλά στον Περισσό (κοντά στη Λαμπρινή), με αποτέλεσμα οι ταχύτητες να είναι μικρές συγκριτικά με τις μέγιστες. Αν αξιωθούν και βάλουν VDSL θα μπορώ να βάλω; Είμαι περίπου 3 χλμ. από το ΚΑΦΑΟ.

Ευχαριστώ.  :Smile:

----------


## Pokas

> Καλησπέρα κι από μένα. Έχω γραμμή με Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια, παρότι μένω πολύ ψηλά στον Περισσό (κοντά στη Λαμπρινή), με αποτέλεσμα οι ταχύτητες να είναι μικρές συγκριτικά με τις μέγιστες. Αν αξιωθούν και βάλουν VDSL θα μπορώ να βάλω; Είμαι περίπου 3 χλμ. από το ΚΑΦΑΟ.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


3 χλμ απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ στην Αθήνα και εντός Αττικής δυσκολο. Μήπως εννοείς Α/Κ;

----------


## foxmulder13

Ναι δίκιο έχεις.  :Smile:

----------


## Pokas

> Ναι δίκιο έχεις.


Εχεις δει εργασίες αντικατάστασης στο ΚΑΦΑΟ που ανήκεις; γιατί εως τώρα αναβαθμίζονται Α/Κ Νεας Ιονίας και Γαλατσίου και όχι της Ν. Φιλαδέλφειας. Μήπως το ΚΑΦΑΟ που ανήκεις είναι σε άλλο Α/Κ; 
Αν αλλάζεται το ΚΑΦΑΟ σου σε λίγο καιρό θα έχεις υπηρεσίες VDSL 50 ακατέβατα εφόσον το επιθυμείς

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Δεν γίνονται εργασίες και εγώ λίγο πιο κάτω μένω από την Λαμπρινή (στην Αγ. Αναστασία) αλλά δεν γίνεται κάτι, δεν έχω δει κάτι μέχρι τώρα. Μόνο Νέα Ιωνία και Γαλάτσι όπως είπε και ο Pokas, ότι είπες και για τα kv, αν τα αλλάξουν με νέου τύπου κτλπ θα μπορείς να το βάλεις

----------


## foxmulder13

> Εχεις δει εργασίες αντικατάστασης στο ΚΑΦΑΟ που ανήκεις; γιατί εως τώρα αναβαθμίζονται Α/Κ Νεας Ιονίας και Γαλατσίου και όχι της Ν. Φιλαδέλφειας. Μήπως το ΚΑΦΑΟ που ανήκεις είναι σε άλλο Α/Κ; 
> Αν αλλάζεται το ΚΑΦΑΟ σου σε λίγο καιρό θα έχεις υπηρεσίες VDSL 50 ακατέβατα εφόσον το επιθυμείς


Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.  :Smile: 

Πριν από περίπου 2 μήνες έσκαβαν σε ένα κάθετο δρόμο κοντά στο σπίτι μου, αλλά δεν τους ρώτησα για τι δουλειά το προόριζαν. Έχει ένα μεγάλο γκρι κουτί στο διπλανό δρόμο από το δικό μου αλλά δεν έχω δει αν είναι ΚΑΦΑΟ και αν ανήκω σε αυτό...

Σίγουρα ανήκω στη Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια γιατί ο αριθμός μου αρχίζει από (210) 25..... βάσει κάποιου παλιού μηνύματος εδώ. Επίσης πριν από περίπου 10 ημέρες (το προηγούμενο Σάββατο) ξύπνησα και δεν είχα ίντερνετ στο σπίτι. Καλώντας τη Vodafone (τέως hol), μου επιβεβαίωσαν ότι ανήκω στης Ν. Φιλαδελφείας και είχε πρόβλημα αυτό, οπότε μου έδωσαν δωρεάν ΜΒ για το κινητό μέχρι την αποκατάσταση της βλάβης (η οποία έγινε μετά από μερικές ώρες).  :Smile:

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Το σκάψιμο μπορεί να ήταν από την inalan

----------


## jimis2121

18/10/2016 περασα απο τη γεφυρα και απο τον Περισσό και Είδα τα καφαο ειναι σχεδων ετοιμα αυτα εκει οσο για την υπολοιπη φιλαδελφεια δεν ξερω. μπορει να ξεπεράσω και να βγαλω φωτο θα δω. 

Ειναι σριν αρχι τις οδου Κηφισού και στο τελος τις οδου Αλεξάνδρου Παπαναστασίου 

ειναι απο street vew οκτομβριος 2014. Οσο για μενα μπορο να παρο μεχρι 30mbps, δεν μενω πολυ μακρια απο τιν γεφιρα και απο τον περισσο.

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Καλησπέρα, όλη η Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια αλλά και ο Περισσός είναι έτσι τώρα, σήμερα έσκαβαν στην Αγία Αναστασία στο πλάι για τα καλώδια / οπτική ίνα

----------


## johninio

ΞΕρουμε ποτε θα εχουμε διαθεσιμοτητα;

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Χριστούγεννα μου είχαν πει

----------


## kvob

Μένω στο Μαδυτό και έχουν μπει σχεδοόν παντού καινούρια καφάο. Έχω επικοινωνήσει με OTE, Vodafone, Cyta και Wind και μόνο η Wind ισχυρίζεται ότι έχει κάλυψη. Ο ΟΤΕ μου είπε ότι από τη στιγμή που μπαίνουν τα καφάο θέλει περίπου 2 μήνες για να ενεργοποιηθεί η VDSL και οι άλλοι δεν γνώριζαν κάτι. Όταν ρώτησα τον υπάλληλο της Wind πώς γίνεται να μην έχει κάνεις άλλος μου απάντησε ότι "H Wind έχει δικές της κεραίες για VDSL". Φυσικά και όταν ρώτησα τι εννοεί μου είπε να καλέσω το τεχνικό τμήμα γιατί δεν γνωρίζει περισσότερα. Ξέρει κάποιος τι παίζει? Απλά διαφημίζουν ότι έχουν παντου VDSL για να τσιμπήσουν κόσμο και μετά απλά τους έχουν στο περίμενε?

----------


## jlian

Θέλω να επιβεβαιώσω ότι στην Ν. Μάδυτο έχουμε ενεργές υπηρεσίες VDSL2. Εγώ από Forthnet, συγκεκριμένα λόγω ευνοϊκής απόστασης από KV πέτυχα 50k/5k καθαρό και ένας γείτονας επίσης περίπου αντίστοιχα από ΟΤΕ. Οπότε, όσοι πιστοί σπεύσατε...   :One thumb up:

----------


## jimis2121

Καλησπέρα έβαλα VDSL 30Mbps και ειμαι καλα βλεπω για δείτε και Εσείς και πειτε μου αν πρεπει να ξερω κατι και αν ξερετε αν εχουν ηλεκτροδοτηθεί ολες οι καμπινες του OTE στην Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια  :Smile:  :Smile: 



Και επισης ξερουμε ποτε θα αλλαχτει και αυτη η καμπινα?

----------


## kaltsodetas

στη νεα φιλαδελφεια ποτε απο οτι φαινεται το περιμενουμε 4 χρονια τωρα . Μεχρι χθες εκανα πολυ μεγαλη ερευνα ακομα και εσω εβαλα για να μαθω χρονοδιαγραμμα εργασιων που εχει ο οτε kai h vodafone ανα περιοχη  για το vdsl και πιο συγκεκριμενα για νεα φιλαδελφεια. Η επισημη απαντηση ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχει χρονοδιαγραμμα και οτι το σιγουρο ειναι οτι μεσα στον επομενο χρονο δεν θα εχει vdsl  η νεα φιαλδελφεια. Eπομενως ελπιζουμε απο το 2019 και μετα ισως να εχουμε

- - - Updated - - -

παιδοα ακομα και μεχρι σημερα καμμια αναβαθμιση και κανενα εργο δε γινεται στη νεα φιλαδελφεια οσο αφορα το vdsl φυσικα. Εχω επιβαιβωση γραπτη για αυτο.

----------


## jlian

> στη νεα φιλαδελφεια ποτε απο οτι φαινεται το περιμενουμε 4 χρονια τωρα . Μεχρι χθες εκανα πολυ μεγαλη ερευνα ακομα και εσω εβαλα για να μαθω χρονοδιαγραμμα εργασιων που εχει ο οτε kai h vodafone ανα περιοχη  για το vdsl και πιο συγκεκριμενα για νεα φιλαδελφεια. Η επισημη απαντηση ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχει χρονοδιαγραμμα και οτι το σιγουρο ειναι οτι μεσα στον επομενο χρονο δεν θα εχει vdsl  η νεα φιαλδελφεια. Eπομενως ελπιζουμε απο το 2019 και μετα ισως να εχουμε
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> παιδοα ακομα και μεχρι σημερα καμμια αναβαθμιση και κανενα εργο δε γινεται στη νεα φιλαδελφεια οσο αφορα το vdsl φυσικα. Εχω επιβαιβωση γραπτη για αυτο.


Εντελώς φιλικά, όλα αυτά που γράφεις είναι 99% παραπληροφόρηση. Επειδή μένω Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια, ξέρω και άλλα 10 άτομα φιλαδελφειώτες που μένουν σε διάφορα σημεία οι οποίοι έχουν VDSL με 3 διαφορετικούς παρόχους.
Πιο χρήσιμο θα ήταν αν έγραφες την περιοχή που μένεις και ισχυρίζεσαι ότι σου τα έδωσαν όλα αυτά και γραπτά, για να δούμε αν στέκουν.

----------


## kaltsodetas

> Εντελώς φιλικά, όλα αυτά που γράφεις είναι 99% παραπληροφόρηση. Επειδή μένω Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια, ξέρω και άλλα 10 άτομα φιλαδελφειώτες που μένουν σε διάφορα σημεία οι οποίοι έχουν VDSL με 3 διαφορετικούς παρόχους.
> Πιο χρήσιμο θα ήταν αν έγραφες την περιοχή που μένεις και ισχυρίζεσαι ότι σου τα έδωσαν όλα αυτά και γραπτά, για να δούμε αν στέκουν.


Φιλε καμμια παραπληροφορηση δεν κανω. Δεν υπαρχει αλλωστε και ο λογος αυτη την στιγμη  η Nova στο ιντερνετ μου δινει ταχυτητα 3 και στις καλυτερες μερες φθανει τα 6. Καμπινες vdsl στο σημειο που μενω δεν υπαρχουν . Οι παρακατω οδοι ειναι απο το σημειο που μενω Οδυσσεα ανδρπουτσου( σε αυτη ειμαι εγω) , Κολοκοτρωνη , τομπαζη, Λαμπρου Κατσωνη, Παπανικολη και με ταχυδρομικο κωδικο 14342. Vdsl δεν υπαρχει ουτε για δειγμα και οι παροχοι μου ειπαν οτι στην περιοχη  της Νεα φιλαδελφειασ δεν υπαρχει vdsl και δεν γωνριζουν ποτε και εαν θα δωσουνβ . Τονιζω δεν υπαρχει κανενας λογος για παραπληροφορηση διοτι δεν εχω καποιο κερδος. Αντι να με κατηγορεις για παραπληροφοσηση Πολυ χρησιμο θα ηταν να μας ενημερωνες και εσυ για το σημειο που μενεις ωστε να επιβαιωθει αυτο που λες. Επιση ακομα πιο χρησιμο θα ηταν να με βοηθησεις οπως ακριβως γραφεις στο προηγουμενο post μου σχετικα με το να βρω την πληροφορια το ποτε θα μπει vdsl στη νεα φιλαδελφεια και απο ποιο παροχο Σε ευχαριστω

----------


## jlian

> Φιλε καμμια παραπληροφορηση δεν κανω. Δεν υπαρχει αλλωστε και ο λογος αυτη την στιγμη  η Nova στο ιντερνετ μου δινει ταχυτητα 3 και στις καλυτερες μερες φθανει τα 6. Καμπινες vdsl στο σημειο που μενω δεν υπαρχουν . Οι παρακατω οδοι ειναι απο το σημειο που μενω Οδυσσεα ανδρπουτσου( σε αυτη ειμαι εγω) , Κολοκοτρωνη , τομπαζη, Λαμπρου Κατσωνη, Παπανικολη και με ταχυδρομικο κωδικο 14342. Vdsl δεν υπαρχει ουτε για δειγμα και οι παροχοι μου ειπαν οτι στην περιοχη  της Νεα φιλαδελφειασ δεν υπαρχει vdsl και δεν γωνριζουν ποτε και εαν θα δωσουνβ . Τονιζω δεν υπαρχει κανενας λογος για παραπληροφορηση διοτι δεν εχω καποιο κερδος. Αντι να με κατηγορεις για παραπληροφοσηση Πολυ χρησιμο θα ηταν να μας ενημερωνες και εσυ για το σημειο που μενεις ωστε να επιβαιωθει αυτο που λες. Επιση ακομα πιο χρησιμο θα ηταν να με βοηθησεις οπως ακριβως γραφεις στο προηγουμενο post μου σχετικα με το να βρω την πληροφορια το ποτε θα μπει vdsl στη νεα φιλαδελφεια και απο ποιο παροχο Σε ευχαριστω


Δεν θα σε ενημερώσω για τίποτα ρε φίλε μου, γιατί κάποιος σου είπε αρλούμπες κι εσύ βγαίνεις και τις αναπαράγεις χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη. Όποιος κάνει μια βόλτα στη Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια θα διαπιστώσει πως οι δρομοι έχουν γεμίσει καινούργιες καμπίνες. Τι να κάθομαι να συζητάω τώρα; Τις ανοησίες ότι "δεν έχει VDSL η Ν. Φιλαδέλφεια;". Τώρα αν εσύ είσαι στους άτυχους που δεν έχουν βάλει ακόμα στην περιοχή που μένεις, κάνε υπομονή και πήγαινε να ενημερωθείς σωστά. Cosmote, Wind και Forthnet έχουν δώσει VDSL πάνω από ένα χρόνο στην ευρύτερη Φιλαδέλφεια και στην περιοχή Ν. Μάδυτος που μένω, ένα ολοκαίνουργιο KV βρίσκεται στα 30μ από το σπίτι μου. Με Forthnet 50ρι καρφωμένο με το Technicolor που δίνει τζάμπα. Ούτε πανάκριβα Asus ούτε τίποτα.

----------


## kaltsodetas

Καλο θα ηταν οτα σου δινουν τα στοιχεια που ζητας να κοιτας. Εσυ φιλε ου μενεις θεσσαλονικη και οχι αθηνα που αναφερομαι

----------


## jlian

> Καλο θα ηταν οτα σου δινουν τα στοιχεια που ζητας να κοιτας. Εσυ φιλε ου μενεις θεσσαλονικη και οχι αθηνα που αναφερομαι


Κατάλαβα. Είναι απολύτως προφανές πως είσαι τρόλ. Δεν πας να παίξεις σε κανένα άλλο φόρουμ;

----------


## Pokas

> Φιλε καμμια παραπληροφορηση δεν κανω. Δεν υπαρχει αλλωστε και ο λογος αυτη την στιγμη  η Nova στο ιντερνετ μου δινει ταχυτητα 3 και στις καλυτερες μερες φθανει τα 6. Καμπινες vdsl στο σημειο που μενω δεν υπαρχουν . Οι παρακατω οδοι ειναι απο το σημειο που μενω Οδυσσεα ανδρπουτσου( σε αυτη ειμαι εγω) , Κολοκοτρωνη , τομπαζη, Λαμπρου Κατσωνη, Παπανικολη και με ταχυδρομικο κωδικο 14342. Vdsl δεν υπαρχει ουτε για δειγμα και οι παροχοι μου ειπαν οτι στην περιοχη  της Νεα φιλαδελφειασ δεν υπαρχει vdsl και δεν γωνριζουν ποτε και εαν θα δωσουνβ . Τονιζω δεν υπαρχει κανενας λογος για παραπληροφορηση διοτι δεν εχω καποιο κερδος. Αντι να με κατηγορεις για παραπληροφοσηση Πολυ χρησιμο θα ηταν να μας ενημερωνες και εσυ για το σημειο που μενεις ωστε να επιβαιωθει αυτο που λες. Επιση ακομα πιο χρησιμο θα ηταν να με βοηθησεις οπως ακριβως γραφεις στο προηγουμενο post μου σχετικα με το να βρω την πληροφορια το ποτε θα μπει vdsl στη νεα φιλαδελφεια και απο ποιο παροχο Σε ευχαριστω


Εαν μιλάμε για την Ν.Φιλαδέλφεια Αττικής, έχει αναβαθμιστεί ήδη με καμπίνες σε ποσοστό 86% απο τον ΟΤΕ και σύντομα θα δώσει και Vectoring δες εδώ  . Κάνε ένα έλεγχο αν η καμπίνα σου είναι μέσα στο αρχείο της ΕΕΤΤ στο παράρτημα 2 και 3.  Αν δεν είναι ατύχησες και περιμένεις τις επόμενες φάσεις. Εχει δίκιο ο jlian, πριν γράψουμε "απόλυτα" πράγματα καλό θα είναι είτε να το ψάχνουμε είτε να βάζουμε και ένα "νομίζω" ή "μάλλον" στον λόγο μας. 

FYI Επειδή την περιοχή την έχει αναλάβει ο ΟΤΕ κατα 86%, μόνο εκεί είναι έγκυρος ο έλεγχος διαθεσιμότητας. Οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι ίσως αργήσουν να δώσουν ή μπορεί και να μην θέλουν να δώσουν.

----------

